
Giant Middle East dust storm caused by a changing climate, not human conflict - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9264.html
======
mikeash
Interesting how all the climate change deniers come out of the woodwork
whenever stories like these are posted, even though HN leans fairly heavily
liberal and extremely heavily scientific the rest of the time.

Is the HN population actually like that, or are these people trying to push an
agenda and otherwise not participating in the site? Either way, I sure wish we
could discuss these things instead of getting bogged down in "it's all
nonsense" every time.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
> _HN leans fairly heavily liberal and extremely heavily scientific the rest
> of the time._

HN also has a strong libertarian bias. There's some correlation between
subscribing to that type of dogma and being an active climate change denier.

~~~
DrScump

      HN also has a strong libertarian bias. 
    

Having a sizable libertarian _presence_ is not the same as having a "strong
libertarian _bias_ ".

~~~
Florin_Andrei
You're right. I stand corrected. Thank you.

------
dominotw
>combination of climatic factors and unusual weather.

> Summer 2015 was unusually hot and dry relative to the last 20 years

So data over last 20 yrs is enough to conclude "changing climate" ?

> Middle East becomes more arid in the long term due to climate change

This article[1] blames it on ' farmers who pump water from limited underground
aquifers '. Is there any proof that middle east is becoming more arid and it
due to 'climate change' ?

1\.
[http://www.aljazeera.com/video/middleeast/2013/03/2013322185...](http://www.aljazeera.com/video/middleeast/2013/03/2013322185951567273.html)

~~~
yequalsx
I read the article linked to in the submission. I did not read the research
paper that the article references. When experts publish a research paper in an
area that I have no expertise in I assume the following:

1\. They might be wrong.

2\. If they are wrong it almost certainly isn't for the reason I think they
might be wrong.

3\. 2) is especially true if the reason I think they might be wrong came to me
within 5 minutes of thinking about the issue.

4\. My first glance thought about the paper being wrong most likely is itself
wrong.

Instead of concluding that the reporter writing

" Summer 2015 was unusually hot and dry relative to the last 20 years"

means this is the sole reason for the conclusion of the scientists it's better
to wonder what all the factor are that led them to their conclusion. What is
it that they know that I don't know that makes them believe this conclusion?
That's the right starting point for investigation and understanding.

